# Steps To Set Up SSH Tunnel?



## za105 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hello.

I've purchased an SSH account and would like to set up my MacBook (Tiger) to run all my applications through this tunnel. I've looked up countless tutorials and tried tons of things through the Terminal, but I just can't figure out how to get this working.

Can somebody break down the steps for me? I would be extremely appreciative. Basically, how to get myself logged into my SSH account through the Terminal... thanks!

Here is a censored version of my account information:
Server / SSH Host: dh1.sh3lls.net
username - 39bums
password - apples
SSH Port: 18989 and 443 (this is what I'm told by the SSH provider)

[Edited: Sorry about breaking the rules! Hope this coincides with the rules. It really was a pretty general question to begin with, I just need to know how to get set up with my SSH account...]


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Please Read:
http://www.techguy.org/rules.html

We can not provide assistance with issues involving P2P programs


----------

